# Caddaypie Vanessa Morgan



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I got her National picture today and thought I'd share  I can't wait to freshen her!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome!!! :thumb: :greengrin: Congrats!! I love her! :drool:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats! She looks like an angel! Love her


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! Lauren, actually she's no angel! She's a BRAT!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOVE her!  :drool:



Lost Prairie said:


> Thanks! Lauren, actually she's no angel! She's a BRAT!


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> Thanks! Lauren, actually she's no angel! She's a BRAT!


We can settle for looks then LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Skyla 
LOL Lauren :laugh: Yep we have to! Personality is not her strongest area!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's beautiful Riley!! I can't wait for you to freshen her either!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Liz


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice...  :thumb:


----------

